# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Atak (Krizë) Paniku

## StormAngel

Atak paniku apo panic attack
Si shfaqet?
Cilet jane simptomet?
Dhe si mund te luftohet kunder kesaj, nqs eshte e mundshme lufta?

----------


## Undefined

Atak paniku (frike) eshte periudhe e nje frike intense, dhe te larte qe zakonisht zgjat jo me shume se 30 min. Simptomat perfshijne dridhje, frymarrje te shpeshte ose me ndalesa, shtrengime ne zemer (palpilation), djeresitje, te vjellura, marrje mendesh, sensacione ne tendinat e muskujve, ndjen sikur mbytesh, lodhje.
Disa lloje te tjera te atak paniku jane te menjehereshme, dhe shfaqen edhe pse jo te provokuara nga faktore te tjere. shpeshhere kjo karakterizohet si nje cikel ne bashkpunim, ku simptomat mendore rrisin simptomat fizike dhe anasjelltas 

nje person qe do te kete kete atak, patjeter do te shoqerohet nga atake te tjera ne te ardhme. Kjo ndodh per vete frikes se ketij personi se mos i vjen ndonje atak tjeter.

----------


## nausika

Attack (Krize) paniku karakterizohet nje episod alarmi/frike/paniku i cili fillon menjehere dhe mund te zgjate reth gjysem ore. Kur njeriu eshte ne kete faze mund te shfaqe dridhje te trupit te pakontrollueshme, marje fryme, rrahjet e zemret shpejtohen, djersitet, i meren mend dhe poashtu mund te kete ndjesi shtrengese ne fyt apo ne kraharor. 

Kjo semundje ndyshon pak nga format e tjera te krizave te anktheve (anxiety attacks) sepse zakonisht ataket e panikut kane fillim te menjehershem, te paprovokuar nga ndonje stimul i jashtem dhe e kthejne individin krejt te pamundur nga ana fizike. Gjithashtu, simptomat mendore/emocionale i influencojne pozitivisht simptomat fizike dhe anasjelltas, duke krijuar nje rutine ciklike. 

Zakonisht ata qe kane perjetuar nje sulm paniku ne jeten e tyre ka shume mundesi ta perjetojne perseri. Kur simptomat dhe episodet jane kronike atere diagnoza kthehet ne _semundje paniku_ (panic disorder).

Krizat e panikut jane ndare ne tre kategori:

_Krize paniku spontane_: Kriza vjen pa asnje shenje paralajmeruese, diten apo naten. Nuk ka te beje me aktivitetet qe njeriu eshte duke bere ne ate moment (mund te jete edhe duke fjetur). Nuk ka te beje me ndonje provokim te jashtem apo me ndonje stimul specifik. 

_Kriza specifike paniku:_ Keto kriza provokohen nga ndonje nxitje (stimulus) i frikshem apo traumatik. Pershembull, njerezit qe kane frike te gjenden ne mes te nje grumbulli te madh njerezish apo  kur njeriu viziton vende traumatike apo kujton situata trauamtike te se kaluares.   

_Kriza paniku te predispozuara nga situata te jashtme_: Krizat mund te fillojne ne disa situata apo ambiente te caktuara por jo cdo here qe gjenden ne ato situata apo ambiente. Pershembull, dikush mund te kete nje krize paniku kur eshte duke ngare makinen, edhe pse nuk kane ndonje frike apo ankth nga kjo situate. Gjithashtu, jo cdo here qe vizitohen keto ambiente fillojne krizat. 


Shume njerez qe vuajne nga krizat e panikut tregojne nje frike te papermbajtshme sikur do vdesin ose nje ndjesi cmendurie. Zakonisht, kur njeriu fillon te ndieje shenjat e para te panikut (kur nuk eshte spontan), i erren syte dhe nuk kontrollon gjymtyret (kembet) dhe bie pertoke. Shume here vijne te vete kur trajtohen ne urgjence. 

Reth 2 % e popullates kane perjetuar nje lloj forme te krizes se panikut (ne Shqiperi me duket se quhej "semundja e tokes"...por nuk jam e sigurt). 
Njerezit me frike/ankthe te ndyshme (psh. agorafobi, frika ndaj insekteve apo mikrobeve), perjetojne me shume kriza paniu, sidomos kur vijne ne kontakt me stimulin (nxitjen) e frikes. Kriza te tilla kalojne shpejt kur stimuli i frikes hiqet apo largohet nga pacienti. Kur krizat behen kronike, simptomat behen me te renda dhe si rrjedhim dobesojne jashtezakonisht shume sistemin nervor per disa dite. 

Krizat e panikut zakonisht shfaqen ne moshe te re (20tat) dhe femrat jane 2 here me teper ne rrezik per te shfaqur kriza paniku sesa meshkujt. Zakonisht krizat e panikut konfuzohen me atak zemre gje qe ndikon negativisht ne vete-diagnozen e krizes. 

Trajtimi

Trajtimet perfshijne ilace dhe forma psikoterapie (cognitive-behavioural therapy), e cila u meson njerezve si te mposhtin mendime negative apo te perballojne anthke/frika te ndyshme. 
Ilacet perfshijne antidepresante (SSRI's, MAOI's), apo ilace anti-anxiety (benzodiazepines; Valium, Ativan, Xanax) perpara se te shfaqet kriza apo ne pritmeri te saje. Kur kriza preventohet me ane te ilaceve atere cikli eshte shume me i lehte per tu thyher dhe nuk shfaqet perseri (sigurisht qe duhet te mbarohet kura e trajtimit). 


Zakonisht, nje kombinim i ilaceve dhe psikoterapise jep shenja te mira (duke i eliminuar fare simptomat apo shfaqjen e krizes, sidomos kur semundja eshte ne stadet e para). Reth 70-90 e njerezve me kriza paniku mund te kurohen ne menyre te sukseshme. Per ata qe marin trajtim ne fazat e para te shfaqjes se semundjes, shumica kurohen krejt duke mos pasur asnje efekt negativ pasi mbarohet kurimi. 

Shkaqet:

Ka evidence qe krizat e panikut trashegohen (shkaqe gjenetike), por gjithashtu kjo semundje mund te manifestohet edhe ne njerez pa histori familjare te tille. 
Shkaqe te tjera perfshijne strese te ndyshme, menyre mendimi fataliste (njerezit qe behen shume merak per gjera te ndyshme, semundje trupore dhe gjithashtu disa ilace. Shkaqet ekzakte te krizave te panikut ende nuk dihen, por ne studime me kafshet jane identifikuar disa pjese te trurit te cilat behen shume aktive gjate krizave te panikut. 

Gjithshtu, nje semundje fizike (hypoglycemia) eshte gjendur te jete shkaktare per kriza paniku. Ata qe vuajne nga hypoglycemia kane receptore defektive per substancen _insulin_, gje qe nuk lejon kalimin e sukseshem te sheqerit ne membranen e qelizave. Kur niveli i sheqerit ne gjak ulet shume, truri dergon sinjale alarmi ne qendrat hormonale duke i sinjalizuar te prodhojne adrenaline. Kur prodhohet adrenaline ne sasi te madhe dhe te menjehershme, atere niveli i sheqerit ne tru kthehet ne baza normale, por ne te njejten kohe adrenalina eshte hormone e cila eshte pergjegjese per krizat e panikut.  Nje nga trajtimet pa ilace te cilat ndihmojne ne kurim, eshte dieta hypoglicemike.

----------


## ibiza

Reth 2 % e popullates kane perjetuar nje lloj forme te krizes se panikut (ne Shqiperi me duket se quhej "semundja e tokes"...por nuk jam e sigurt


semundja e tokes(quhet epilepsi) dhe ska asnje lidhje me panic attakc
besoj se ne shqiperis spara njifet kjo semundje

----------


## nausika

> Reth 2 % e popullates kane perjetuar nje lloj forme te krizes se panikut (ne Shqiperi me duket se quhej "semundja e tokes"...por nuk jam e sigurt
> 
> 
> *semundja e tokes(quhet epilepsi) dhe ska asnje lidhje me panic attakc*
> besoj se ne shqiperis spara njifet kjo semundje



ka shume mundesi, prandaj edhe e thashe me pak ndrojte, 

sa per incidencen e krizave te panikut ne shqiperi, ka shume mundesi qe nuk diagnoz-ohet korrektesisht se raste te tilla duhet te kete.

----------


## Larsus

> semundja e tokes(quhet epilepsi) dhe ska asnje lidhje me panic attakc
> besoj se ne shqiperis spara njifet kjo semundje


 :shkelje syri:  jo, ne shqiperi  thone ke lujt mensh  :ngerdheshje:  ose te kan hyp xhindet lol 

Stormi si e ke hallin? mos u streso shume, pi sa me pak kafe dhe lere fare ate dreq cigare.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

> Stormi si e ke hallin? mos u streso shume, pi sa me pak kafe dhe lere fare ate dreq cigare....


Larso, as me te pas komshie. lol
Tamam keto me duket se jane shkaqet per kete pune. Shume cigare dhe shume kafe. Tashi, do mundohemi t'i lejme, po do shofim sa do me lejne ato mu.

----------


## hysadritan

kam vajzen 21 muajsh ne moshen 9 muajsh kishte temperaturen 38 dhe filloi te dridhet dhe syte ju zbardhen u frikesuam shum mbas 10 muajsh u perserit e njejta gje me temperatur 37.5 mbas 10 ditesh po e njejta gje na thon qe eshte semundja femis mund te na jepni nje shpjegim

----------


## Marya

> kam vajzen 21 muajsh ne moshen 9 muajsh kishte temperaturen 38 dhe filloi te dridhet dhe syte ju zbardhen u frikesuam shum mbas 10 muajsh u perserit e njejta gje me temperatur 37.5 mbas 10 ditesh po e njejta gje na thon qe eshte semundja femis mund te na jepni nje shpjegim


nuk eshte se syte zbardhen por kokordhoki i syrit vete ne thellesi , nuk duket , prandaj iu duken syte e bardha
po e beri prap ikni tek neurologu , apo pediatri, mund te jete krize  epilpsie  dhe  vetem  EEG ( ezheja  e kokes  sic njihet nga populli e jep diagnozen)

PS fakti qe ju u frikesuat ju bete nje atak paniku me te drejte sigurisht

----------


## ram zela

> Reth 2 % e popullates kane perjetuar nje lloj forme te krizes se panikut (ne Shqiperi me duket se quhej "semundja e tokes"...por nuk jam e sigurt
> 
> 
> semundja e tokes(quhet epilepsi) dhe ska asnje lidhje me panic attakc
> besoj se ne shqiperis spara njifet kjo semundje


A MUND
TE ME THONI NJE ADRESE SHOQATE PER TE SEMURET ME EPILEPSI

----------


## sirena_adria

*Ju që keni fobi fluturimet, çduhet të bëni nëse përballeni me gjendje ankthi në aeroplan*

Për disa njerëz, fluturimet sjanë fare problem, por smund të themi të njëjtën gjë për pjesën tjetër

*Ka njerëz të cilët përjetojnë gjendje ankthi sa herë i duhet të udhëtojnë me aeroplan. Mendimet e këqija, frika, etj, bëjnë që shpesh gjatë fluturimit të përballeni me atakë paniku.*


Çmund të bësh në ato momente kur e di me siguri që nuk ke nga tia mbathësh?

1. Fokusohuni tek ushtrimi i frymëmarrjes

Njerëzit që kalojnë gjendje ankthi zakonisht nuk marrin frymë thellë direkt nga diafragma, gjë që sjell probleme me frymëmarrjen dhe rrit nivelin e ankthit. Ekspertët rekomandojnë të merrni frymë me hundë për 4-5 sekonda dhe ta nxirrni përmes gojës për 6 sekonda të tjera. Gjatë kësaj kohe vendoseni dorën në stomak për ta ndjerë frymën tuaj. Përsëriteni disa herë.

2. Përdorni ujë të ftohtë

Në situata paniku përdorni ujin e ftohtë për të shokuar sistemin nervor. Do tju ngadalësohen rrahjet e shpeshta të zemrës dhe do të ndiheni më të relaksuar fizikisht. Kërkojini dikujt ujë të ftohtë, mbajeni shishen në duar dhe herë pas here vendoseni në qafën tuaj për tu qetësuar, shkruan Huffington Post.

3. Fokusoje vëmendjen tek gjërat përreth
Mos e mbani mendjen tek frika dhe tek mendimet që spo ju bëjnë të ndiheni mirë. Fokusohuni tek frymëmarrja juaj, tek stjuardesa, tek njerëzit përreth apo tek personi që keni në krahë. Do tju ndihmojë të shpërqendroheni, citon Anabel.

4. Pyesni një mjek për ilaçet e mundshme

Atakët e panikut janë të paparashikueshme, por nëse këto episode ndodhin shpesh e mira është të konsultoheni me një mjek. Shumë njerëz e kanë të pamundur të shmangin fluturimet, prandaj duhet të gjejnë një mënyrë për ta zgjidhur këtë. Me recetën e doktorit mund të merrni ilaçe për ankthin ose thjesht ta mbani në duar për çdo rast të papritur.

5. Kapuni pas diçkaje që ju relakson
Para udhëtimit mendoni pak për gjëra që do tju bënin të ndiheshit mirë nëse papritur do të përjetonit një atak paniku. Mos harroni kufjet, një film, apo librin e preferuar. Pastaj fillo mendo për qejfin dhe gjërat e bukura që do të ndodhin menjëherë sapo të zbresësh nga ai aeroplan. 


/ Telegrafi / Metro 

https://gazetametro.net/ju-qe-keni-f...i-ne-aeroplan/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Ankthi dhe paniku – Cilat janë zgjidhjet që duhen*

Një sulm paniku vjen papritur dhe të godet në qelizë. Trupi përpiqet ta luftojë por pa sukses.

Sulmi i panikut mund të ndodhë edhe kur je në gjumë, pa asnjë arsye në dukje të vlefshme. Ndiheni të pashpresë, të humbur dhe mendja ju duket sikur do të ikë. Më poshtë do të zbuloni shenjat që tregojnë se do të kaploheni nga një sulm paniku.

*Shtrëngim në kraharor*

Ndjesia e adrenalinës shton rrahjet e zemrës. Në raste të tilla, përjetohet një shtrëngim dhe dhimbje në kraharor dhe vështirësi të mëdha në frymëmarrje.

*Ndjesia e mbytjes*

Fyti ngushtohet dhe përtypja duket e pamundur. Në disa raste, sulmi i panikut shoqërohet me të përziera dhe të vjella. Këto ndjesi e bëjnë frymëmarrjen të vështirë.

*Frika e fortë*

Në këtë rast nuk po flasim për frikërat e përgjithshme që na vështirësojnë ditën, që ndonëse janë të pabazuara nuk na bëjnë të ndihemi sikur jemi buzë greminës.

Në rastet e një sulmi paniku, përjetoni ndjesinë që diçka vërtetë e tmerrshme do të të ndodhë ose do të vdesësh.

Pavarësisht se në rrethana normale, e di që kjo nuk është e vërtetë, terrori që ndien në rastet e një sulmi paniku, të pushton në mënyrë të frikshme.

*Marramendje*

Në rastet e një sulmi paniku, bota të vjen rrotull, ose të duket sikur po lundron në hapësirë pa kurrfarë kontakti me ambientin që të rrethon.

*Djersitje dhe ethe*

Kjo është një nga shenjat më klasike të ankthit dhe të sulmit të panikut. Mund të përjetoni djersitje në pëllëmbët e duarve por edhe në krahë, sqetulla e zona të tjera. Për më tepër, mund të keni edhe ethe.

*Dridhje dhe therje*

Në rastet e një sulmi të tillë të dridhet i gjithë trupi. Gjaku rrugëton drejt zemrës dhe muskujve ndërsa përjetoni ndjesinë e therjes ose mpirjes në gishtat e duarve dhe të këmbëve.

*Kohëzgjatja e një sulmi paniku*

Një sulm paniku godet menjëherë dhe arrin kulmin 10 minuta pas shfaqjes së simptomës së parë. Rrallëherë ndodh që sulme të tilla të zgjasin më shumë se një orë.

Në shumë raste ato zgjasin 20-30 minuta, por kohëzgjatja nuk është standarde.

*Sulm në zemër?*

Simptomat janë të ngjashme: Dhimbje kraharori, vështirësi në frymëmarrje, marramendje, djersitje dhe ndjesia e të mos paturit gjërat nën kontroll.

Nëse është hera e parë që përjetoni diçka të tillë, dhe nëse familjarët tuaj kanë pasur probleme me zemrën, ju rekomandojmë të shkoni menjëherë në urgjencë.

*Koha për mjekun*

Nëse keni përjetuar një ose dy sulme të tilla, ndoshta nuk keni nevojë të shqetësoheni.

Por nëse sulme të tilla ju ndodhin shpesh, atëherë duhet të takoheni me mjekun për të kuptuar shkaktarët e sulmeve dhe mënyrat e menaxhimit të tyre.

Vetëm mjeku mundet të dallojë nëse bëhet fjalë për një sulm paniku apo probleme më të thella me zemrën.

*Shkaktarët*

Sulmi i panikut shpesh ka lidhje me stresin ose me një problem fizik. Një prej tyre është tiroidja e cila prodhon më shumë hormone.

Mund të bëhet fjalë edhe për nivele të ulëta të sheqerit në gjak, nivele të larta të kafeinës ose përdorimi i amfitaminës, kokainës, drogave të tjera ose alkolit.

*Çrregullimet e panikut*

Nëse jeni të shëndetshëm por sërish vuani nga ky problem, atëherë mund të jeni duke u përballur me një çrregullim paniku. Ky çrregullim kërkon ndryshime të rutinës suaj.

*Zgjidhja*

Hapi i parë është që të kuptoni se çfarë po ndodh. Nëse bëheni të vetëdijshëm që sulmi nuk do të shkaktojë probleme, do të zgjasë pak minuta dhe u ndodh edhe të tjerëve, do të jeni më pak të shqetësuar.

Terapitë dhe medikamentet në disa raste mund të ofrojnë shpëtim.

*Marrëdhëniet njerëzore*

Ankthi lulëzon nga vetmia. Takohuni, flisni dhe rrini me miq dhe të afërm.

Nëse nuk keni të tillë, përpiquni të bëheni pjesë e klubeve të ndryshme, aktiviteteve ku mund të takoni njerëz me interesa të përbashkëta me të cilët mund të krijoni marrëdhënie të mira shoqërore.

*Gjumi*

Përpiquni të flini 7-9 orë në ditë. Mbajeni dhomën e gjumit të freskët, në errësirë dhe larg zhurmave.

Mos shikoni televizor, kompjuter apo telefon përpara se të flini gjumë.

Krijoni një rutinë gjumi gjatë gjithë javës, edhe në fundjavë.

*Aktiviteti fizik*

Kryeni të paktën 30 minuta aktivitet fizik në ditë. Do të ndiheni më pak të stresuar dhe gjasat e një sulmi paniku do të përgjysmohen.

Ecni, vraponi, notoni, kërceni, alternativat janë të panumërta.

Shmangni duhanin, kafeinën dhe alkolin.

Këto janë shkaktarë të një sulmi paniku, por edhe mund ta përkeqësojnë atë. Medikamente si ato kundër alergjive, të ftohtit ose ato dietike kanë një efekt të ngjashëm.

Konsultohuni me mjekun nëse keni nevojë të ndryshoni diçka në rutinën tuaj.

*Qetësimi*

Meditimi dhe vetëkontrollo ndihmojnë në qetësimin tuaj. Merrni frymë thellë dhe në formë të kontrolluar që të qetësoheni që në fillim të shfaqjes së simptomave të sulmit.


* Ky informacion ka për qëllim të plotësojë, të mos zëvendësojë këshilla nga mjeku juaj ose ofruesi i kujdesit shëndetësor dhe nuk ka për qëllim të mbulojë të gjitha përdorimet e mundshme, masat paraprake, ndërveprimet ose efektet negative. Ky informacion mund të mos i përshtatet rrethanave tuaja specifike shëndetësore.


Gazeta Express

https://www.gazetaexpress.com/ankthi...hjet-qe-duhen/

----------

